# McDuffy the Cairn Terror



## istousi (Apr 29, 2009)

Whoops! I meant Cairn Terrier.

So, here he is. We call him Duffy, but his full name is McDuffy Maximilian. He was born on December 28th, and since I really am not in the mood to figure out how many weeks old that makes him, I won't! :tongue: He's a cute little bugger though, and he's doing really well with everything except potty training, which he's having a bit of a hard time understanding. He's getting there though.


















The second picture is before I stripped off his long outer puppy hairs.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

McDuffy is one cute Cairn. Many years ago a friend gave me their Cairn because his wife was pregnant and they only wanted to keep one dog. Lucky Me!!!!! I loved my Cairn. She lived a long time too. She was great fun and STUBBORN!!!!!! to the max. I think that might be the terrior in her. But, who cared. We loved her. McDuffy brings me many good memories of mine. I just want to hug him. Give him a hug from me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That is one stinkin' cute puppy!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Cute Duffy, you definitely will have your work cut out for you... I think all terriers are pretty much alike in the stubborn department, hard to potty train, hard to train, never come when their called, but boy I wouldn't have any other kind of dog because of their 
great personalities.


----------



## PooperScooper (Apr 30, 2009)

SOooo cute!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Awww what a cutie! That little cocked head what a cute pose! He's not camera shy at all! Soooooooooooooooooo cute! Good Luck with the potty training can take a while but soon enough it happens! I always wonder who gets trained the dog or the human! Have fun with him he is too sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

Aw, what a cutie!! Loved those pictures!


----------

